# Ashley Trace / Ashley Hunt / Ashley Agony / Willow Tiffany Hunt / Willow Tiffany Hadan / Perceptosis



## John Webster (Jan 14, 2017)

Greetings kiwis,
allow me to introduce you to another gay, poly, porn star tranny whose grime encrusted tail is linked to the rest of the rat king. I posted about this one somewhere else on the farms ( https://kiwifarms.net/threads/eden-...-16-girldickofeden.27309/page-15#post-2016056 ) but thought that an individual thread would be better in order to avoid spamming the thread.

Say hello to Ashley Trace, friend and acquaintance to several other members making up the rat king- Neko Arc, Avery Kincaid, Ty Felisha Wysocki, as well as partner of Eden Belmont, to name a few.

  

Otherwise known as Ashley Agony, Willow Tiffany Hadan, Willow Tiffany Hunt, Perceptosis, there's bound to be more I'm forgetting since this individual changes names about as frequently as ADF.

(pronouns are "it/its and she/her" shitlords.)

When not coding, Ashley likes to collect mentally and physically ill trannies and act as main breadwinner for at least 2 of their several partners with a knack for losing friends and other connections in record time.
They've been accused of abuse by ex partners and has deflected those accusations by accusing the accusers and used to air their dirty laundry on Facebook for all to see.
http://archive.md/fEJ1T

Biting back against the HATERS, yo.
http://archive.md/tXg7f

A few months ago, after a year or so of calling out other abusive trannies, Ashley makes a post about their own past in which a confession of being a serial abuser comes to light.
http://archive.md/vruxM

Ashley cannot tolerate "dfabs" (females), which shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone since most in the rat king tend to do so without fail.
http://archive.md/2xlKR
Reminds me of a tumblr post of detailing shit that never happened- the kind where everyone claps in the end.

They like to bash CD/TVs and refuses to be lumped into the category but wants to convert whoever they can to trannydom because that is apparently something anyone can choose to pursue.
Aside from sniping about SJW "discourse", Ashley/Willow also likes to troll Grindr in order to whine about how it's all a bunch of shitlord cisfags that don't respect a brave powerful nonbinary tran$woman who don't take shit from no man (correction: anything that isn't a dickgirl).
 

Part of this involves whinging at being fetishized, making it seem like every stranger they cross paths with is a sexual harasser.


Like NekoArc, Ashley likes to constantly remind everyone how gay they are. Coming from a conservative family, they try to be as obnoxious as possible in order to prove that they're cooler and more _rad_ than all aside from other MTFs that would like to tickle their pickle.
 

These days, Ashley doesn't do much aside from share memes, but there was a time in the not so distant past where they would snip and be needlessly petulant with anyone saying anything not 100% in line with what they consider to be acceptable.
Here is an example from before 2016's US election. Ashley was awful salty which resulted in a chimp out over liberals voting for Hillary.
      

For the past few months Ashley now prefers to sperg about techno, making music, and responding to their own statuses.
  

In case you were wondering, yes- all of these statuses are public and can be seen by anyone Ashley hasn't blocked.

Another pleasant trait of theirs is to defend narcissistic qualities and overcompensate for something amiss through LOLrandomLOL humour.
   

Their most recent fixation has been on Burning Man and bitching about how disapproving they are of all festival goers.
 

Complaining about "truscum" and TERFs, with an appearance by Elizabeth Waite.
http://archive.md/lMzQh

The time Ashley and friends had a fit over an essay someone wrote over the internet.
http://archive.md/afLMs
Later, they posted a response on Medium.
https://medium.com/@ashleytrace/trans-girl-here-df82780a35df#.o7ivz4lu2

Here are a few more unassorted caps for your viewing pleasure.
   

With that being said, I invite you fellow kiwis to peruse the following links.

http://www.willowcodes.com/ (removed)
https://medium.com/@ashleytrace (removed)
https://fetlife.com/users/3485056 (deactivated)
 https://chaturbate.com/ashley_agony/ (removed)

Regular Twitter:
https://twitter.com/perceptosis (deleted)
http://archive.md/YEmo3

NSFW Twitter:
https://twitter.com/AshleyAgony (deleted)
http://archive.md/4Uktd

Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/willow.discarnate (deactivated)
http://archive.md/Cjgiv

tumblr 1: http://ashley-agony.tumblr.com/ (deleted)
archive: http://archive.md/MruSW

tumblr 2:http://futanari-appreciation-society.tumblr.com/ (deleted)
archive: http://archive.md/FahJk

tumblr 3: http://ashtraces.tumblr.com/ (deleted)
archive:http://archive.md/ebzeV

tumblr 4: http://ashleycooks.tumblr.com/ (deleted)
archive: http://archive.md/ugHhj

*Edited for rage deletion of URLs.


----------



## Hodor (Jan 14, 2017)

i legit don't know how the rat king gets more and more fugly with each new member.


----------



## RK 672 (Jan 14, 2017)

Original name: William Hunt
Alias(es): DestroySound, dstrysnd, perceptosis

Birthyear: 1981

Current City: Atlanta, GA
Phone Number (business): (404) 481-8134
Email (business): willow.at.work@gmail.com
Email (unsure if still used): destroysound@gmail.com
AIM: perceptosis

Ohio Northern University BS in Computer Science
Works at Mosaic Learning (remotely)

GitHub: https://github.com/destroysound (http://archive.md/SW36L)
Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/user/destroysound (http://archive.md/Ha3UM)
RogueBasin: http://www.roguebasin.com/index.php?title=Destroysound (http://archive.md/vo3IN)
Portfolio: http://www.willowcodes.com/ (http://archive.md/jC3wO)
TIGForums: https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?action=profile;u=3949 (http://archive.md/lInyc)
Ello: https://ello.co/perceptosis (http://archive.md/s00C3)


----------



## D.Va (Jan 14, 2017)

https://twitter.com/anarchopupgirl Willow's new nsfw twitter that is actually updated, I consider those two to be abandoned

Edit: Why did I scroll down


----------



## Kiwifruit Jungle (Jan 14, 2017)

John Webster said:


>


This gave me whiplash. I guess now that he's got his place in the rat king with 'mones, a NSFW tumblr and a group of friends he terrifies into keeping in line, nobody else is allowed to join in on the social scam.

And of course they think FtMs are super-callous-fatalistic, privileged, aspie-docious. They tote vaginas after all, and that makes people like Ashley very angry, and vengefully jealous.


----------



## John Webster (Jan 14, 2017)

Looks like several URLs have been rage deleted or deactivated. That didn't take long, what was it- 12 hours or less?
OP has been updated to reflect these changes.



D.Va said:


> https://twitter.com/anarchopupgirl Willow's new nsfw twitter that is actually updated, I consider those two to be abandoned



I was pleased to see that Ashley/Willow might have made a more active twitter, then realized Willow Brown was mentioned in a post on the Lolcow General thread:
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/rat-king-general.19686/page-17#post-2006169

Photo of Willow Brown/anarchopupgirl on Facebook
 

Twitter avatar is the exact same shirt, collar, corset but from a slightly different angle
 
Similar name, different person.


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 14, 2017)

So that's what Andy Samberg would look like as a troon...


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 14, 2017)

These people are crazy; they claim to have gender dysphoria, which implies being ashamed of your masculine features. Anyone who has ever been ashamed of something about their body can tell you that this is not how you act when you're ashamed of something. These RKs claim to be uncomfortable in their own skin, but I just think they're uncomfortable because they can't be in someone else's skin:horrifying::horrifying::horrifying::horrifying::horrifying:


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 14, 2017)

35 years old, that's rough.



> before i started transition i was a terrible person. i was violent and angry. i threatened and was abusive to my exwife in many ways. while i never forced myself on her, i was abusive and manipulative regarding sex. i traumatized her and she has every right to hate me. i'll never stop apologizing for who i was back then. i was miserable. nothing mattered to me. and because i allowed myself to live that way instead of dealing with my problems, i hurt someone i cared for. that makes me feel worse than any callout you could ever make.
> that's why i started transition. because that person is not who i want to be. i am not violent. i am not abusive. those actions do not define me. they are the actions of a person living in extreme pain. i needed to destroy that person, and that is what i have spent the last 4 years doing.


----------



## RK 672 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hmm, took down a site that I hadn't linked yet: http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/destroysound/ (http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...uthor/destroysound/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us) (http://archive.md/9l6yb)
(http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...ysound-is-an-idiot/+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us) (http://archive.md/LN6ad)
Three more aliases: phanatic984, spiritual tazer, autodidact
SoundCloud: https://soundcloud.com/spiritual_tazer (http://archive.md/B7pZC)
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/spiritualtazer/featured (http://archive.md/fB4Cl)
Chilluminati: http://www.chilluminati.events/forums/user/phanatic984/ (http://archive.md/Mx16y)
Last.fm: http://www.last.fm/user/destroysound (http://archive.md/ODl7W)
Last.fm Artist Page: http://www.last.fm/music/Spiritual+Tazer (http://archive.md/RLk91)
Google+ : https://plus.google.com/101583425081282720321 (http://archive.md/rPhGj)
Blogspot: http://nihilive.blogspot.com/ (http://archive.md/dFeoA)
Blogger Profile: https://www.blogger.com/profile/01349454400094695397 (http://archive.md/53Sfn)
AIM: NIHILIVE

They also used to develop indie games. All of them were hosted on their website which seems long gone.
http://nihilsys.com/

They took down their portfolio as well.


----------



## Dual Rectifier (Jan 16, 2017)

bottomfeeder said:


> 35 years old, that's rough.



4 years is usually not enough time for a person to change. I wouldn't be surprised if he thinks he's completely reformed, but is unconsciously still abusing people in his life.


----------



## Erubetie (Jan 16, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/faeliens/

This looks related, but it's really hard to tell from the photos.


----------



## RK 672 (Jan 16, 2017)

Erubetie said:


> https://www.facebook.com/faeliens/
> 
> This looks related, but it's really hard to tell from the photos.


Yep, that's him and someone else.
https://soundcloud.com/faeliens (http://archive.md/fdK4u)
https://www.facebook.com/faeliens (http://archive.md/ea53N)
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/faeliens (http://archive.md/mwn9l)
faeliens@gmail.com


----------



## kirakira (Jan 16, 2017)

bottomfeeder said:


> 35 years old, that's rough.


Another abuser gone troon? I also doubt he's changed, probably still abuses people and hides behind muh oppression/transphobia/whatever when called on it and truly believes he isn't abusive anymore. Seems to be a pattern with people featured in this forum.


----------



## Bone Mommy (Mar 24, 2018)

Here is Ashley Trace with Zach Bradley AKA Eden Belmont AKA Eden Luminoth AKA meth head rapist pedo king of rat kings. Ash has apparently taken him in possibly after a falling out with Neko Arc but it's been confirmed that this is Ash's house in most of Zach's recent pictures. She's rumored to be a drug dealer so that's probably how Zach is currently feeding his meth habit.

For a recap, Zach is a confirmed pedo, meth head, rapist, bug catcher, beats women, gropes people without consent, leaks nudes against consent, and various other offenses. So anyone involved with Ash or any of her friends should be extremely cautious.


----------



## John Webster (Mar 24, 2018)

Ashley Trace has returned to Facebook, went by Aeon Incarnate for about a year starting after this thread was made and the other accounts were deleted. The name change took place fairly recently. Who knows how long the account will remain available now that this thread has been updated.
Eden Belmont regularly likes updates as well as other units in the collection of partners Ashley has taken in.

Facebook account https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100014992627259
Archive http://archive.md/DKg7l

Bonus photograph from Ashley's partner's account.


 
Other updates have been scarce or uneventful.


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 24, 2018)

Bone Mommy said:


> View attachment 410772 View attachment 410773
> Here is Ashley Trace with Zach Bradley AKA Eden Belmont AKA Eden Luminoth AKA meth head rapist pedo king of rat kings. Ash has apparently taken him in possibly after a falling out with Neko Arc but it's been confirmed that this is Ash's house in most of Zach's recent pictures. She's rumored to be a drug dealer so that's probably how Zach is currently feeding his meth habit.
> 
> For a recap, Zach is a confirmed pedo, meth head, rapist, bug catcher, beats women, gropes people without consent, leaks nudes against consent, and various other offenses. So anyone involved with Ash or any of her friends should be extremely cautious.


Ash looks like a skinny Terra here.


----------



## John Webster (Apr 8, 2018)

With Eden Belmont making another appearance in the background.


----------



## sperginity (Apr 8, 2018)

bottomfeeder said:


> 35 years old, that's rough.



"IN ONE IMPORTANT WAY, an abusive man works like a magician: His tricks largely rely on getting you to look off in the wrong direction, distracting your attention so that you won’t notice where the real action is. He draws you into focusing on the turbulent world of his feelings to keep your eyes turned away from the true cause of his abusiveness, which lies in how he thinks. He leads you into a convoluted maze, making your relationship with him a labyrinth of twists and turns. He wants you to puzzle over him, to try to figure him out, as though he were a wonderful but broken machine for which you need only to find and fix the malfunctioning parts to bring it roaring to its full potential. His desire, though he may not admit it even to himself, is that you wrack your brain in this way so that you won’t notice the patterns and logic of his behavior, the consciousness behind the craziness."
-Lundy Bancroft, _Why Does He Do That? Inside the minds of controlling & abusive men _


----------

